
Welcome to Lake Duck Pond, a fake town of 82,000 people - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/1/20749311/lake-duck-pond-reddit-havewemet-subreddit-roleplay-identity
======
cafard
The linked article gives the name as Lower Duck Pond.

~~~
rtkwe
It was a mistake in the original title and article. They mention it in a note
at the bottom.

